# Miralax dosing



## sparrow

I've read that some people find Miralax helps them best when they double the dose. But they didn't mention how the double dose was taken... in split doses or two doses at the same time before bed? Does anyone here take a doble dose of Miralax? How do you do it?thanks


----------



## lorilou

yes- I do double dose- I take one full capful at 8pm then another at 9 -right before bed- makes me gurgle all night but that witha capful of MOM does wonders!!!one good thing about miralx is the dr. says you cant OD on the stuff!!!hope this helpsGod blessLori


----------



## sparrow

Thanks lorilou for the quick reply.I'm wondering if I could just take a double dose at once?... maybe that would give me a tummy ache though?I'll do what you do (minus the MOM ...at least for now)I do notice that when the Miralax works, it's great.But after a few days it stops working... then I think 'do I need more?'GAH!


----------



## Mary5

Lorilou, how about for those of us who need more of a stimulant? Cause I've tried the Miralax, double dose. And I've tried the MOM and it turns everything into slush that just stays there.


----------



## sparrow

Mary5 said:


> Lorilou, how about for those of us who need more of a stimulant? Cause I've tried the Miralax, double dose. And I've tried the MOM and it turns everything into slush that just stays there.


 Yes! this is what happens to me most times.. not always but a lot.So what's the best approach for this


----------



## Dancing Queen

I was also taking double the dose of Miralax, one in am one in pm. It did nothing. Then I added Milk of Mag, 4 Tablespoons 2Xday, and go watery diareaha. So now I stopped the Miralax, and just take MoM, but it needs 4 tablespoons 3Xday to work. What do you think I should do, go back on Miralax, or just stay like this. It feels like the MoM is like everything else I've tried, it works at first, then I need more and more, and then it just stops.


----------



## sherri

Hi....I have been taking Miralax for about 2 and a half weeks now with semi-good results, but I feel like I need a little extra boost. I have read that some of you take 2 capfuls a day. I was wondering if you have checked with the doctor to make sure that this is safe to do?? Because maybe thats what I need to do is up my dosage to maybe a capful and then a half or something. Also I have never tried Milk of Mag. -- Is it ok to use both of these in the same day??? I was just wondering if since the miralax seems to be doing ok with me if I should just stick to it and up the dose??? Thanks so much ~~Sherri~~~


----------



## sparrow

My doctor told me that I can take two doses of Miralax and 2 TBLS of MoM 2x a day.I gag when I see the bottle of MoM so it's hard for me to get that stuff down.I've done it except I would take 4 TBLS... same thing... just slush backed up.BUT... For the past 2 days I've been feeling pretty good. I don't know what I can attribute it too though. But I've added some new things.I still take Miralax 1x (sometimes 2x) a day... LOTS and LOTS of water... fiber powder.Now I have increased my tablets of magnesium from 250mg to 500-750mg per day AND I take a digestive enzyme pill 2-3x a day.For the past 2 days I have been going a lot in the morning (after coffee) and again in the afternoon after lunch.I hope this lasts.


----------



## arrabella

HI everyone. I tried MOM for a couple years, but it only started what I called interior explosions and felt like a volcano erupting. No fun, even to use the mom caplets to swallow. Besides, it dehydrates your body. You can tell by looking at your skin, it gets more wrinkled in mom use. Not good. Water is needed to move through what does move through. So I found Miralax and have been using it since it was introduced. It works somewhat consistantly if I drink two glasses of water with it and a glass of grape-cranberry juice in the morning. I tried going without the miralax one week and found it works better than nothing. Eating smaller meals more often helps. The body doesnt have to work so hard to clean itself out. Our general thinking has been trained to eat bigger meal portions less often, which doesnt help. Whadayathink? lol.


----------



## arrabella

P.S. I just use one capful a day in a 12-16oz glass of water. Have you tried the ...com site at all? Heather's tips are also helpful.


----------



## sparrow

Hi arrabella... I tend to agree with you about smaller meals. Makes sense. It may not work for everybody, but definitely worth a try.I don't like much of Heather's diet because it calls for a lot of white flour, refined foods.Although I understand this eases IBS spasms, I don't like eating that type of food.I can still ease my IBS spasms by other means and still eat healthier *for me*I've had 5 colonoscopies and it wasn't until I started cutting out a lot of refined products that my last scope came out perfectly clean. Coincidence? maybe.. maybe not. But *for me* I'm not willing to take a chance.


----------

